# Puppies!



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Our girl Meg had her puppies 3 days earlier than expected on Friday night. My brother-in-law and his wife and daughters were coming to stay with me and I was wondering how to entertain them.  

Meg is our red lab and the reason we now own a Vizla. Since red labs are somewhat still uncommon in our area, people always asked if she was a vizsla. Then trainers told me she had the personality of a Vizsla - very velcro-ish and so very sweet. 

I posted this picture on Facebook and a friend commented how she was interested in our vizsla pups. So - even though they aren't vizslas, I had to share my red dog excitement of the weekend. 

Meg had 10 pups, 7 girls, 3 boys. Unfortunately, she did lose one of the girls yesterday. The pup started fading yesterday morning and there was nothing we could do to keep her. I shed a few tears about it but am amazed at how nature took over and Meg gave her one last lick and went back to the rest of the litter. 

Enjoy the puppy fix!

Mindy 

p.s...excuse the messy background. Since the pups were three days early, I was unprepared. Meg decided to have them in our room - wanted absolutely NOTHING to do with her whelping box.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

MeandMy3 said:


> ... Meg is our red lab ...


Meand..., I think that you got bamboozled by the guy that sold you Meg. She's not a red lab, she's a Vizsla! Anybody can see it - labs have black noses, dark eyes, blocky builds. Meg is much prettier than a lab & has to be a V. (Just kidding, in case it's not obvious.)

Congratulations on the pups. You could call them V's if you wanted - we wouldn't tell <G>.

Bob


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Congratulations to you and Meg!! Meg is a lovely dog, and her pups are adorable... What breed of dog is the sire, is he a Red Lab also?? It sounds like you are going to be very busy with brand new puppies, and a house full of company to boot... I hope you don't have to much trouble keeping the daughters away from your brand new babies, might make Meg a nervous wreck.
Well, if we don't hear from you for awhile, we will know why... update us when you can.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Meg and her puppies are so, so sweet... Thanks for sharing!!
And honestly, I wouldn't have known they aren't Vizslas. They sure look like Vizslas to me! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for indulging me everyone. Bob - you made me laugh. My husband is a lab guy so until I committed to Bristol, without his knowledge, he would have never let a different breed in the house. Me? I love them all. 

The family just left - even my husband's parents showed up for the occasion. Meg has been handling it well, but did get a bit growly today. Her whole world is turned upside down, so I understand. By the time they left, I was a bit growly too. Ha! 

The sire is a very dark yellow lab - almost red. Three of the pups took after him in color, but I'm sure they will darken a bit as they grow up. His hunting lines are amazing - his grandpa is in the National Bird Dog Hall of Fame. I'm very excited to see what potential these pups have. They are pointing labs, so that has to count for something, right? 

Have a good night everyone - I'm off to watch my new tv show - called Puppyhood!  Ok - really not on tv, but I can pretend.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

M&M, I was just gazing over your Meg and puppies photo, and I was taken by the length of your babies tails, They are really long! Or they seem long to their tiny bodies. Beautiful!! It also hit me, that since they are Labs, they will get to keep their tails intact... Is Megs tail, nice and thick like Labs? 
Just an observation... after the recent ordeal with poor Kenzie and cooperman, I guess it is just stuck in my frontal lobe.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Awww, I had to comment because your Meg looks IDENTICAL to my childhood dog, Rudy. He was supposedly a pure bred yellow lab, but had the exact same coloring. I've never heard anyone call them "red labs". Anyway, he was THE absolute best dog ever, hands down. Gentle, sweet, would never hurt a fly, love that dog still! Thanks for the picture to remind me of the dog that set the standard for all dogs for me And good luck with those puppies...


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

@tknafox - they are purebred labs so their tails will remain in tact. Meg is all lab - thick otter tail and all.  The only problem we've had with the tails is in our other lab - she got swimmer's tail after spending about 7 hours in the water one day. We didn't realize she had been in the water that long as she was "tricking" others in our family into playing with her. She hasn't had a repeat occurrence. 

@jjohnson - from the research I did, the dark yellow/red was the first color of the yellow labs, but was bred out of them in favor of the lighter yellow found today. They are becoming more common today. Her color is identical to our vizsla. I'm hoping her pups get her great personality. The sire's personality is great too, so it should be a win-win either way.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Exciting news at our house yesterday - little Nudge opened his eyes.  He is the first one, but the rest are getting ready. He is so cute that I had to share. Hope you don't mind - after all, he is a red dog.  

The pups are now 13 days old and so very sweet. They are all developing their own personalities and I love seeing the daily changes. They are growing so quickly. 

Mindy


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow, he's a big little guy! So cute.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Trust me, no one minds! Such a cute little guy. :-*


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

He is a plump little pup. We named him Nudge because he is the first one to feed when Meg gets in the pen. He will "nudge" everyone else out of his way to get to his desired spot. Yesterday I held him while the others ate. He is clearly getting enough food.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

He is adorable! We will only mind if you don't keep us posted on your puppy progress, and we would love to see how Meg is getting along too!
So cute, you will very soon have your hands really full!
;D


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Meg is doing great. She is still torn between being with the pups and being with the people. Yesterday I brought all of the pups out and took their pictures. Here is my favorite picture - this is the smallest pup of the bunch. They have all opened their eyes now. They are very squirmy and curious - a busy combination. Keeps us all busy.


----------

